# Electricity Tariffs



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

We've just received our first electricity bill and I'm still trying to pick my chin up from off the floor!

My question is: we're on a 'Tariff 05' with EAC - is it possible/would it be cheaper to move to another tariff? I've looked at their website, however their tariff explanations are not (surprise, surprise) very user friendly. Is anyone else on a different tariff and if so, is it cheaper?

Many thanks


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Jammy, yes we switched from tariff 5 to tariff 7about a year ago, and although we didn't many bills then to compare them, we reckon we have saved a bit on our bills doing so. Not a huge amount - 20 Euros per bill perhaps but worth it.
Tariff 7 is cheaper during the winter and evening/nights in summer, about 12cents per unit. Summer daytime is much more expensive at about 29cents per unit, but we find it relatively easy to manage without much electricity in those hours.
Maybe others will have more definitive cost comparisons?

Have you checked how many hours the pool pump is running? Also are you using the electric water immersion?

Hilda


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

H&S said:


> Hi Jammy, yes we switched from tariff 5 to tariff 7about a year ago, and although we didn't many bills then to compare them, we reckon we have saved a bit on our bills doing so. Not a huge amount - 20 Euros per bill perhaps but worth it.
> Tariff 7 is cheaper during the winter and evening/nights in summer, about 12cents per unit. Summer daytime is much more expensive at about 29cents per unit, but we find it relatively easy to manage without much electricity in those hours.
> Maybe others will have more definitive cost comparisons?
> 
> ...


Thanks Hilda - I'm going to take a look at that tariff as every little helps.

No, as yet we've not had to put the water immersion heater on as the solar panels (so far) have managed to provide us with our daily needs. We have been pretty savvy with our electric usage, so I know it's not that, but funnily enough, I've just come off researching pool pumps and I now know this is our main eater of costs.

We have a guy maintain our pool twice a week (paid for by the owner) and we've now decided to only switch the pool pump on for an hour or two each day. We don't use the pool and in fact, have only used it once since moving in at end of August as it's freezing cold because the sun only hits it at a certain time in the day - so it never really gets the chance to warm up.

I'm sure this will have a great impact on our bills !


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Very interesting information, I hadn't thought about which tariff we might need. Will go armed with this information on Monday when we go and set all the utilities up for our apartment.

Further research led me to follow some links to further information on another forum about electricity costs, and someone was saying that use of air conditioning units for heating was not as horrendous as people make out, compared to other electrical heating appliances.

I am interested to know what tariff this holiday let is on, and how much we will pay at the end of the month. We have had to use the water immersion heater every morning, as we do not get very hot water in the morning for showers. We do not use excessive amounts during the day, only to wash pots. Perhaps it's not a very good system - there only appears to be one solar panel connected to the tanks, and on some roofs I've seen two, so perhaps that's the reason.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I am on tariff 5 as well. I've only had one bill so far, and it covered a six week period and it was around 180 euros. I am expecting around 220 euros for an 8 week period and my next bill is due at the start of December so I'll soon know.

That being said, I have cut down on a few things since the last bill. The dishwasher has only been used 2 or 3 times. The washing machine only runs after 11pm and only a couple times per week. The air conditioning hasn't been used at all since the last bill and the heating only a few times. I guess I'll see what effect it has had when the bill comes.

Its been a pretty steep hill for me to monitor my electric usage as it was so friggin cheap in Serbia (where I lived before moving to Cyprus) - about 6 cents per kwH during the day and 4 cents at night - I pretty much just used electric willy nilly and only paid about 50 euros per month. I have adapted pretty well though. 

Hope you manage to get your bill under control Jammy!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Many people have their pool pumps on far too much. The only time you need it on for a bit longer is when you have family visiting and using the pool with suncreams on etc.
Pool cleaners tend to have pumps on a lot more than needed as it makes their job of keeping the water good easier.
Our pump is on no more than 1.5 hours twice a day in the summer and much less in the winter and our water is always lovely and clear.
I know some pool cleaners who take advantage of owners being away by having the pumps running for several hours a day and a hosepipe slowly trickling water in to keep it topped up so they only have to go once a month to check. This to me is criminal when they are being paid to go at least once a week. Then the poor owners who are paying them to do the job have the added shock of huge electricity bills.

Brits stealing from Brits as usual


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I am on tariff 5 as well. I've only had one bill so far, and it covered a six week period and it was around 180 euros. I am expecting around 220 euros for an 8 week period and my next bill is due at the start of December so I'll soon know.
> 
> That being said, I have cut down on a few things since the last bill. The dishwasher has only been used 2 or 3 times. The washing machine only runs after 11pm and only a couple times per week. The air conditioning hasn't been used at all since the last bill and the heating only a few times. I guess I'll see what effect it has had when the bill comes.
> 
> ...


We are also on tariff 5 and pay about 120 € per bill. We have around 150 m² covered. No dishwasher, aircondition only runs in one room if the dog suffers too much from the heat. But we cook dinner every day and oven is much used for drying figs, baking etc. I don't think tariff 7 would be much cheaper, we can't complain


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

In the off-season I run the pool pump 3 hours a week in the weekend, and clear out debris daily. I also make sure the various chemical levels are good (I keep ours in the low ranges) - clear water without any issues

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Jammydodger63 (Jun 25, 2014)

mdekkers said:


> In the off-season I run the pool pump 3 hours a week in the weekend, and clear out debris daily. I also make sure the various chemical levels are good (I keep ours in the low ranges) - clear water without any issues
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Our pool guy is no problem, he comes by twice a week and is paid for by the owner - nothing to do with us & to be fair to him, he is quite thorough, not a quick 10 min job. We now switch the pump on for a couple of hours before he's due and turn it off after he's gone, that way no comeback/complaints from the owner or property management company.

Our last bill was €308 from 27/8 - 6/11, we cook on gas, use washing machine twice a week, have large fridge & only used the air con when desperate at the end of Aug. We know the bulk of our cost was the pool pump as it was on 24/7 - no matter, all part of the learning process!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

With the pool pump off, your bill should go down a bit.

I find that this is a really good tool for calculating what is an energy hog in your home: Watts to kWh conversion calculator

For example, my main work computer uses 800 watts of power, 6 hours per day, which is 4.8kwH. If electric is €0.25 euro per kwH, then that means my work computer contributes €1.20 to my bill per day. 

Its really helped me become more conscious of my consumption. I even do the small things now like turning appliances off at the wall.


----------

